# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Поиск ресурса для доступа к музыке

## SammyOmids

Алоха! 
По всей видимости каждый задавался вопросом где слушать онлайн аудиокомпозиции в хорошем качестве. Я перепробовал около 10 различных вариантов, расширений и сервисов и для себя выбираю загружать mp3 на бесплатном ресурсе, таком как http://madonna-badgirl.ru/forums/ind...showtopic=4247 


Довольно приятное отличие малых ресурсов, что они не используют регистрацию, 
не требуют смс и т.д.

----------


## sandrao5wrad

Хороший ресурс, я посмотрела его и мне понравился. Для меломанов хочу оставить и свою рекомендацию https://muzmap.net на этом сайте можно найти, почти любую музыку. Там даже есть все последние новинки поп музыки.

----------


## serknyaz

Я пользуюсь Spotify и доволен) Пару месяцев назад посоветовали - крутой ресурс) Находит все и очень удобно. Личный кабинет есть, плейлисты создаешь  и тд. При этом, платный пакет пока не брал.

----------

